
CSS Blocks - pbowyer
http://css-blocks.com/
======
adriansky
Modern Angular has already CSS scoped to components and one CSS/SASS file per
component. Also most build systems already have ministers. What I found
interesting is the way to enforce BEM style

------
adamleithp
This is really really interesting. I love the idea.. but

#syntaxfatigue

